# Avoiding long distance rides



## MikeOh (May 16, 2017)

Somewhat new Lyft driver here with one question:

Is there anyway to see passenger destination BEFORE accepting the ride?

I was stuck with 2 rides that took me 100mi from my home. And of course no requests heading back so that duration/mileage was on me.


----------



## Kembolicous (May 31, 2016)

MikeOh said:


> Somewhat new Lyft driver here with one question:
> 
> Is there anyway to see passenger destination BEFORE accepting the ride?
> 
> I was stuck with 2 rides that took me 100mi from my home. And of course no requests heading back so that duration/mileage was on me.


I would rather have those rides than these useless $3 rides that I end up subsidizing.


----------



## JuniorSF (Jan 25, 2017)

MikeOh said:


> Somewhat new Lyft driver here with one question:
> 
> Is there anyway to see passenger destination BEFORE accepting the ride?
> 
> I was stuck with 2 rides that took me 100mi from my home. And of course no requests heading back so that duration/mileage was on me.


No way now. Only way to see is when you hit arrive.


----------



## MikeOh (May 16, 2017)

Kembolicous said:


> I would rather have those rides than these useless $3 rides that I end up subsidizing.


Oh Agreed! But the passenger-less return (dead miles) reduces the true $ amount profited from taking the trip


----------



## JuniorSF (Jan 25, 2017)

MikeOh said:


> Oh Agreed! But the passenger-less return (dead miles) reduces the true $ amount profited from taking the trip


Try to filter your way back. Who knows, might get something.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)




----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Uberdriver2710 said:


>


Yes, but you have to get out and wind it up again to get home.


----------



## uberpa (Nov 12, 2015)

Negotiate it to a cash trip.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> Yes, but you have to get out and wind it up again to get home.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Uberdriver2710 said:


>


If only . . .



Uberdriver2710 said:


>


If only . . .


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> If only . . .
> 
> If only . . .


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

You will never see the destination. Not no way, not no how!!!










MikeOh said:


> Somewhat new Lyft driver here with one question:
> 
> Is there anyway to see passenger destination BEFORE accepting the ride?
> 
> I was stuck with 2 rides that took me 100mi from my home. And of course no requests heading back so that duration/mileage was on me.


----------



## MikeOh (May 16, 2017)

JuniorSF said:


> Try to filter your way back. Who knows, might get something.


Oh yep - Absolutely did that. Lyft actually logged me out of driver mode after maybe 20 minutes of nothing.

I don't do this to be charitable so of course I feel freshly screwed


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

You can see the address once you hit arrive. Sometimes I pull over a few houses down and hit arrive. Type in address in google (since it doesn't show city).
I've canceled a few rides this way.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Cableguynoe said:


> You can see the address once you hit arrive. Sometimes I pull over a few houses down and hit arrive. Type in address in google (since it doesn't show city).
> I've canceled a few rides this way.


I'm still trying to find the max distance for arrival. Maybe you know? Uber is 250ft out.


----------



## RideshareSpectrum (May 12, 2017)

There is no max, you'll have to confirm you are at the pick up address an additional 1x.


----------



## PTUber (Sep 16, 2015)

It was probably just an anomaly. It happens to all of us once in awhile. Most long trips like that I do get a tip to ease the dead miles pain a bit. You can always try talking to the PAX saying either its not worth my time and $ to make that trip or I can't make that trip because I have to pick up my kids in an hour.


----------

